# 7 Pin Connector



## Tennywang (Mar 5, 2021)

Hey, guys! When I plugged in two different connectors, they both moved about 1/8" side to side. This motion is timed to match the intermittent blinking of my running lights. Is it possible that I have a bad receptacle, or is there a fix? Thanks.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Sounds like something is loose or broken inside and may be shorting somehow. I'd take it apart and see if you can spot anything wrong, loose or broken. Use a multimeter to test for continuity. Hopefully nothing is broken, just some corrosion the needs to be cleaned out and then tighten up loose connections and wires.

Note that this is not that uncommon when backing your boat (and trailer, with wiring) down into and out of the water all summer. Especially with older stuff.


----------

